# What You Currently Lsitening To ?



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

just got a small bacth of kent soul CDs and playing right now is

George Jackson in memphis 1972 - 77

fantastic stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been mostly listening to some rare groove...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

B)

I should of posted the original "Dirty Dancing" vid but you have to move with the times


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

The Vaccines - superb!


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Paloma Faith - Do you want the truth or something beautiful

I not only love the album and her voice but her persona

I think she really is as mad as she comes across and I love her for it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mahler


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

the ink spots currently :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The weekend, relax, dub time, King Tubby


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Arizona Dranes - I think it must be a phase I'm going through


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

radiohead - king of limbs ,elbow - build a rocket ,cold war kids - mine is yours,and cake - showroom of compassion .4 very good albums all came out around the same time so a bit spoilt for choice.

but im extremely excited as im going to see kyuss on wednesday so playing them alot right now.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

'Dust Bowl' Joe Bonamassa - A real return to form for the blues maestro ... Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My voices....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Eden's Curse - Trinity


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> 'Dust Bowl' Joe Bonamassa - A real return to form for the blues maestro ... Paul


Agreed - Got your concert tickets yet? He's touring in the Autumn.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds of the Sixties on Radio 2. As we speak.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Apparently it's Radio Four.

That's a relief.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Whent to CIA (Cardiff)to see Elbow 23rd March (birthday treat from 710)standing room only Brill.Will get their new cd today


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Cricket World Cup Final. Two tosses :shocking: what happened there? Anyway, Sri Lanka to bat. Game on! :clapping:

Btw, on TMS. Sky can go **** themselves. 

Btw2: love those asterisks. Means you can eff and blind to your heart's content and the forum software just edits it for you. Easy. In fact, ******** easy.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely sunny day. Intend to potter around the garden to a bit of Porcupine Tree :cheers:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

chris l said:


> Apparently it's Radio Four.
> 
> That's a relief.


You do mean Sounds of the Sixties? It's on Radio 2 in Manchester - has been for years.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Elgar Enigma Variations LPO/Boult


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chocko said:


> Whent to CIA (Cardiff)to see Elbow 23rd March (birthday treat from 710)standing room only Brill.Will get their new cd today


i had tickets but had to sell them food poisoning meant the cia was a no go. they are awesome live ive seen them 3 times before glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Xzibit, Mascagni and james taylor. Each brilliant but need to vary it after about a dozen tracks.

So then it becomes Dre, Madeleine Peyroux and Tito & Tarantula.

Like to set up my playlists in 3's. Only another 250gb of music to get through!!! :notworthy:

Alasdair


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Children of the Grave - Black Sabath


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The new Fleet Foxes ...helplessness blues and some Dean Martin to follow


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

the complete ty karim now in the player from the same batch of CDs.

some cracking tracks on this one including both versions of "lighten up"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

In a really good mood, the long dreaded MIL's 70th "do" is now over, back home, the beer out, the speakers up, gone all retro.

JAMC


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Benzowner said:


> Children of the Grave - Black Sabath


i was a huge sabbath fan in my youth MANY years ago.i saw them live in leeds and was deaf for most of the next day lol lol.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

My latest Aquisition from USA. Couldn't source it in the UK.

Nils Lofgren Acoustic Live, think he was Bruce Springsteens guitarist.

Sound quality is awesome for a live set.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazarus AD, Slipknot, Sylosis...

Something about modern times that musical rage seems to be an appropriate antidote


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

The sirens on the ring road outside!


----------



## rodgling (Nov 17, 2012)

Going through lots of Against Me! at the moment.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

It's been the new Soundgarden album and the Lumineers today


----------

